# Michiel Post joins!



## Michiel Post (Nov 10, 2004)

Hi all,

Michiel Post here from Post Musical Instruments.

I just visited this new forum and find it a very friendly place. I'm going to add this to my favourites!

For those who don't know me, I became addicted to creating sample libraries more than 10 years ago. You can find my products on my website www.postpiano.com.


----------



## TheoKrueger (Nov 10, 2004)

Hi Michiel, welcome aboard man! It's a great place here .

You are a "Name known to all" like ns likes to say


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 10, 2004)

Michiel! Welcome to V.I. Control! I've heard your pianos - great work man and keep it up!


----------



## Waywyn (Nov 10, 2004)

hiho and welcome to this very much more *coughs* free forum


----------



## lux (Nov 10, 2004)

Welcome Michiel!

Luca


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Nov 10, 2004)

Hi Michiel,
welcome to the party.
This is a very friendly place, growing everyday...


----------



## Herman Witkam (Nov 10, 2004)

Hi Michiel. Welcome to V.I.

I guess we have all Dutch library developers here now :D


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Nov 10, 2004)

Ey Michiel,

Welcome to V.I.!

Take care,
-Sid.


----------



## Edgen (Nov 10, 2004)

Hello there Piano Man!  welcome to the show!

/j


----------



## tob (Nov 10, 2004)

Welcome Michiel! I just joined too.. great place. 

/Tobias


----------



## Scott Cairns (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey Michiel, help yourself to a drink from the bar... There's nibblies on the table... :lol:


----------



## Ed (Nov 10, 2004)

Another migration :twisted: 

Soon they will all be ours... my pretties... :twisted: 

Ed


----------



## Trev Parks (Nov 10, 2004)

I still can't stop playing that Fortepiano!. 

Welcome!


----------



## Hans Adamson (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey Michiel,

See you around the BLUE forum! (with microscopic sized fonts...) :wink: :D

Anyway, my avatar looks good in this color... 8) Get one!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 11, 2004)

haha Hans! You can please some of the people some of the time.. :lol: still working on a good compromise regarding the fonts.


----------



## CJ (Nov 11, 2004)

Welcome Michiel - nice having you here - and enjoy yourself at the blue forum :D


----------



## Hans Adamson (Nov 11, 2004)

Just kidding Frederick...


----------

